
Guy says, if you can disprove his theory, he will give you 100.000 dollars - kocahmet1
https://www.infopadd.com/article/the-undisprovable-simulation-theory/1684
======
lhorie
> Guy says

Did you really just post your own thing and then refer to yourself in the 3rd
person?

First of all, the claim that you're going to give someone money is clearly an
empty lie because it's obvious you're going to just weasel your way out with
vague handwavy logic regardless of what anyone might say.

Second, there's a generic term for what you're doing: it's called an
unfalsifiable hypothesis. It basically means to make a claim that cannot be
verified. It's a common theme among nutjobs to make (and fall into the trap of
believing) their own pet unfalsifiable hypotheses.

Third, a theory is something that has some basis in reality, via experiments,
etc. What you postulate is a called a hypothesis, and not a new one at that.
The fact that it's a hypothesis that is contemplated by philosophers and not
physicists (even theoretical ones) should tell you something about how
probable it is that it is a viable explanation of reality.

If you're interested in informing yourself about existing material on the
subject of simulated reality hypothesis, you could maybe start w/ reading
Plato and Descartes and go from there, or just dive into the "See also" links
here if pre-digested alternative hypotheses are your thing:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simulated_reality](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simulated_reality)

I'm not going to attempt to convince you one way or another over a well-
trodden unfalsifiable hypothesis, but it would do you well to do some homework
on the topic.

